# Home Button Issues



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I hope that this is in the right section. I have posted in the CM7 User Guide thread that I am having issues with the Home button on my D2G. It flashes whatever screen I have on rather than going back to my home screen. Bikedude has looked at my logs and indicated some programs may be causing the problem.

I have since updated CM7 to nuclears latest build and still had the same issues -- I also uninstalled the problem programs as per Bikedude.

Tonight, I updated to Galnet MIUI and have the same issue. I hate to have to revert back to stock to check this out, but does anyone have any ideas how I can futher diagnose this? I doubt its a hardware issue, right?

Thanks!


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know if this will solve your problem, esspecially since you have flashed other roms, but it couldn't hurt...

Wipe cache partition
Wipe Dalvik cache
Fix Permissions

If that doesn't do it,

Use titanium backup.
Batch backup all your user apps.
Wipe data and factory reset your current rom.
Verify the problem exists before re installing your personal apps (don't use the market app untill the end of this process).
If the problem exists, I would sbf back to stock and start over from scatch.
If the problem goes away, start restoring your user apps/data one at a time in titanium backup to try to replicate the problem. It could be just one app or more than one conflicting with eachother.
If you can identify which app(s) are causing the problem, uninstall the app(s) and download them again from the market (or other source) to install them fresh.

This may solve your problem. If not, then either try using other apps or doing without the problem apps (assuming you can identify the offending apps).

As always, every device is different (even the same model, running the same rom, with the same apps installed) and sometimes there are unusual problems for individual phones.

Also,

Standard Disclaimer Here:
When you root and rom your phone you are accepting a level of risk that most people will not.

THERE BE DRAGONS HERE ! ! !









I hope this helped...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------

